# On Road Racing Sunday Sept 7th Hobby Town USA Daphne AL



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

On Road Racing Sunday Sept 7th Hobby Town USA Daphne AL
Racing Starts at 1:00 
http://www.mobilercracing.com/index.php
Classes:
Novice Oval 
Pancar Oval 4 cell 19t and 6 cell stock
Nastruck Oval 6 cell stock
Stock Sedan Touring
Nitro Sedan Touring
Electric Late model Oval (Mod motor 6 cell or 7.4 lipo)
Nitro Late model Oval
1/12th Scale 4 cell 19t


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

http://www.mobilercracing.com/flyers/onroad_flyer.pdf


----------

